# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Екатерина Пшехотская: Будущее DLP за технологиями Big Data, семантическими полями и искусственным интеллектом

## CyberWriter

Екатерина Пшехотская        


                                    Будущее DLP за технологиями Big Data, семантическими полями и искусственным интеллектом        


 


_На вопросы Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласилась ответить Екатерина Пшехотская, обладатель ряда патентов по автоматической обработке естественного языка и автор многочисленных публикаций по теме искусственного интеллекта, лингвистики, DLP. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций "Индустрия в лицах". 
_

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

